# Food Safety News - 11/05/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 5, 2021)

*GFSI sets first-ever benchmarking requirements to train food safety auditors*
By News Desk on Nov 05, 2021 12:05 am
The Global Food Safety Initiative (GFSI), a coalition of The Consumer Goods Forum, (CGF) on Nov. 4 launched the first-ever set of benchmarking requirements for food safety auditor professional recognition bodies. By raising the profile of the profession of auditing, and focusing entry requirements on competence, the aim is to attract and retain food safety... Continue Reading


*UK’s red meat exports to United States hit $25 million after ban lifted*
By News Desk on Nov 05, 2021 12:04 am
The United Kingdom has exported £19 million ($25.9 million) worth of red meat to the United States in the first year since a ban on beef was lifted. Her Majesty’s Revenue and Customs (HMRC) data shows 1,211 tons (2.7 million pounds) of beef was exported to America between January and August this year. Four sites... Continue Reading


*New study shows FDA Whole Genome Sequencing network provides nearly $500 million in annual health benefits*
By News Desk on Nov 05, 2021 12:03 am
This month, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration published a study on the effectiveness of the GenomeTrakr Whole Genome Sequencing (WGS) Network, a scientific tool that helps the FDA detect, investigate and limit the spread of foodborne illness outbreaks.   By 2019 the program was already estimated at providing nearly $500 million in annual health benefits,... Continue Reading


*Sweden searches for source of Salmonella outbreak; Campylobacter stats released*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 05, 2021 12:01 am
More than 30 people have been confirmed sick in Sweden with Salmonella infections since early October. The national monophasic Salmonella Typhimurium outbreak has affected 33 people. Whole genome sequencing has shown that patients have the same strain of Salmonella Typhimurium, so are suspected of having been infected by a common source of infection. Affected local infection... Continue Reading


*‘Krimpets’ added to recall for Tastykake products; bits of metal mesh found*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2021 07:55 pm
Flowers Foods Inc. has amended its Oct. 31 recall to include other products in addition to cupcakes, after a vendor reported pieces of metal mesh in the product. The company is now recalling Tastykake brand multi-pack cupcakes and certain “Krimpets” products. The Tastykake multi-pack cupcakes products being recalled were distributed to retail customers in Delaware,... Continue Reading


*‘Ginseng’ used to make soup recalled for high levels of lead, cadmium*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2021 07:29 pm
A plant commonly referred to as female ginseng and used to make soup is being recalled because of excessive levels of heavy metals. Murray Int’l Trading of Brooklyn, NY, is recalling its Angelicae Sinensis because it may contain elevated levels of lead and cadmium, according to the company’s recall notice posted by the Food and... Continue Reading


*Initial mushroom recall followed by 5 updates; Listeria monocytogenes risk factor*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2021 05:52 pm
A week after the initial recall, a fifth update has been posted for certain enoki mushrooms sold in Canada and possibly contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. “The food recall warning issued on Oct. 28, 2021, has been updated to include additional product information. This additional information was identified during the Canadian Food Inspection Agency’s (CFIA) food... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Sorry to be a pest CDC and FDA, but are not the 2019 and 2020 Jimmy John’s “Sproutbreaks” one outbreak with 73 sick with E. coli O103 from one seed supplier?*
By Bill Marler on Nov 04, 2021 04:42 pm
Opinion If the FDA, CDC, Jimmy John’s corporate officials, and the seed supplier (ISS) had gone public in 2019, would 51 have been sickened in 2020? Here is the 2020 summary: When the CDC declared the Jimmy John’s E. coli O103 outbreak over at a total of 51 people infected with the outbreak strain of... Continue Reading


----------

